#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Civil & Structural Engineering >  >  >  Standard Handbook for Civil Engineers, 5th Edition

## Azad

*Standard Handbook for Civil Engineers, 5th Edition* 
Authors : Jonathan Ricketts, M. Loftin, Frederick Merritt
Publisher: McGraw-Hill Professional; 5 edition (December 29, 2003) 
ISBN-10: 0071364730 
ISBN-13: 978-0071364737



ABSTRACT:
If Civil Engineers could have only one reference book, this would be it. Turn to this one-stop review of the field for simplified solutions to the hundreds of practical problems you face in your day-to-day civil engineering practice. Here is the definitive reference in civil engineering. Within the pages of this classic you'll find fingertip access to everything from the fundamentals of civil engineering to the latest changes in design, construction, materials, and equipment in 23 different disciplines including Systems Design, Geotechnical Engineering, and Community and Regional Planning.

This new, completely updated, and expanded Fifth Edition features:
 The most recent code changes, including AIC, AISC, ASTM, NDS for Wood Structures, and more
 Current EPA and OSHA regulations
 Additional information on design build delivery systems
 Increased coverage of stormwater runoff
 Over 700 tables, formulas, and drawings to make every explanation and procedure crystal clear
 Sections on construction management; materials specifications; structural theory; wood and concrete, steel design and construction; and much more
 The latest design methods for buildings, airports, highways, tunnels, and bridges



Link:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Links :
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: Standard Handbook for Civil Engineers, 5th Edition

----------


## sure4art

the download is not working

----------


## krishna.neelabh4

file not found...

----------


## Azad

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

or

CD-ROm Version in post below :
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------

